# devastated



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

We have been using feliway recently (about 3 days) due to Maggie (our previous elderly stray cat) showing alot of agression towards our younger cat Luna. Maggie is literally swiping at Lunas face with her claws out, Luna is just sort of shuddering and trying to avoid the swipes, she doesnt fight back at all. We have also put a collar with a bell on Luna as maggies is near enough blind and we thought maybe it was the shock of suddenly seeing another cat that has shocked maggie into fighting. 

We have had Maggie for just over a year. They have always sort of tolerated eachother but recently Maggie is constantly attacking Luna. Im finding it really distressing as Luna is now desperate to get out of the house, and wont spend much time with us as maggie stays close to myself and my hubby. 

Last night Maggie was sulking after I seperated them. She pounced on Luna while she was playing in a paper bag (shes always had an oobsession with paper bags and boxes :lol: ) I think the noise scared maggie and she really laid into Luna. Luna then wouldnt leave me alone, to the point that when I went to bed Luna followed me and lay beside me. My husband came to bed eventually and decided to sleep on the couch because Luna finally looked comfortable and at peace. 

We have a baby on the way and Im worried Maggie will be even more disturbed by the noises the baby will make. I just feel like Im being cruel keeping them together and Im having to contemplate rehoming Maggie. I feel evil tbh and am begging please dont judge me, I cant handle seeing both these lovely cats so distressed :frown: I dont know what to do and any advice would be greatfully received x


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds like a horrible situation to be honest  all I can say is that feliway can take a few weeks to take effect (for some cats). Do you have several plugs scattered about?

I was watching Jackson galaxy (amazing guy) and he was suggesting to do gradual reintroductions - scent swapping, eating at opposite sides of a door that was ajar and feeding the older cat first to establish hierarchy. This was for a cat who was attacking a 6 month old kitten who wouldn't defend herself either.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hiya thank you so much for the quick reply.

We have 2 but the room isnt very big and theyre in the living room and the hallway where they spend the most time. We did a slow introduction to begin with and it seemed to go well, just a few hisses every now and then. Maggie has had a lot of gastro issues which get worse when she is stressed out. I just feel like Im letting them down. Their scents are everywhere, so I dont know if that will work but it is worth a shot. Im just so aware Maggie is going to be difficult to re-home, shes so loving but will need to be an only cat, and her health issues will probably get worse. just feel so poo about it all.

xxx


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you had Maggie to the vet for a check up, just in case there's something wrong with her that's making her feel vulnerable? That could be what's causing her to lash out, protecting herself. Is she acting herself otherwise? Using litter tray okay, eating well etc.? xxx


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh sorry, didn't see your post before I wrote that.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> Have you had Maggie to the vet for a check up, just in case there's something wrong with her that's making her feel vulnerable? That could be what's causing her to lash out, protecting herself. Is she acting herself otherwise? Using litter tray okay, eating well etc.? xxx


 hehehe dont worry, Yeah shes been the vets a few times for general check ups etc and when her tummy played up. They said she is nearly blind, possibly a touch of heart failure starting but nothing they wouldnt expect at her age and nothing needing treatment just yet. She had tablets and paste for the tummy upset, otherwise nothing. She was a stray and came to us with a golden collar on her neck which was a flea collar and caused hair loss around her neck which has never re-grown. Litter tray use is fine, feeding is fine just needs food mashed extra small for her otherwise it comes back up, teeth in good condition


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Poor baby. What a horrid situation. Is there any chance a member of your family would be suitable to take her in? That way you could still be a part of her life and keep an eye on her, help take care of her even.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am sorry to read of your situation, have you thought of trying zylkene,it is a calming capsule ,you just open it and sprinkle the powder on their food, cats dont seem to notice it, but it does work, i have used it,and i would use it again, you can get it from your vets,or from the internet,
If you rehome either cat, i think it would be best to rehome the last one you got,and if Maggie is almost blind it might be more disturbing for her to go to a new place,also more difficult to rehome an older cat with health issues


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I got Luna as a kitten, she had behavioural issues to begin with but is much better, she is only 1 it sounds awful but it was her home first and Im very reluctant to give her up, she still has a bit of an attitude and people have commented before they would have just let her out by now to do her own thing  or the wonderful if you had let her have a litter it might have calmed her down more. Maggie was a stray cat who found us last may, we were told by our vets we could either keep her or put her back out to live as a stray. Her eyesight wasnt so bad then but has deteriorated recently. Maybe another trip to the vets is in order  None of my family can take her and the only friends who wuld have taken her have a large dog and 3 children with another baby on the way  . She is also becoming more destructive, scratching furniture etc, normally it wouldnt worry me especially if she was a kitten, but I just see it as more evidence of stress and unhappiness :frown:


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Do you like how I asked if a member of your family would take her, like you wouldn't have thought of that already? Jeez. Sorry, I'm being very dense today.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> Do you like how I asked if a member of your family would take her, like you wouldn't have thought of that already? Jeez. Sorry, I'm being very dense today.


Not dense at all, I think Ive just literally tried everything I can think of :frown:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I was going to ask if you had tried zyklene.

You can get it online. Also have you got a feliway spray? The diffusers can take a while to kick in, but if you spray their beds, common places they go, it might help a bit?


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Feliway makes a spray too, so perhaps spraying all their bedding with it might help some? 

Do you have plenty of high places for Luna to get out of the way from Maggie?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

off topic kp but your wanted in dog chat to show off your luna,


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> off topic kp but your wanted in dog chat to show off your luna,


Which thread and why? :lol: you randomer :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> Which thread and why? :lol: you randomer :lol:


lolol in dog chat called show us your lunas lol


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I have seen and posted :lol:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I was going to ask if you had tried zyklene.
> 
> You can get it online. Also have you got a feliway spray? The diffusers can take a while to kick in, but if you spray their beds, common places they go, it might help a bit?


I had heard of zylkene but no we havent tried it, we have the spray too been spraying it on their beds, their favourite blankerts and the couch maggie likes to scratch despite having a scratch post (Im guessing she cant see it :lol: ).



NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> Feliway makes a spray too, so perhaps spraying all their bedding with it might help some?
> 
> Do you have plenty of high places for Luna to get out of the way from Maggie?


Yeah she jumps on the table, on the bookcase and on the wardrobes


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I too would recommend Zylkene as it really help to calm Maudey, and it's so easy to give as you just sprinkle it on their food, and with that a combination of feliway it should hopefully really make a difference.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I too would recommend Zylkene as it really help to calm Maudey, and it's so easy to give as you just sprinkle it on their food, and with that a combination of feliway it should hopefully really make a difference.


Thanks MM will look into that, going to have her checked at the vet anyways tbh to see if something else might be going on x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Kitty_pig said:


> hehehe dont worry, Yeah shes been the vets a few times for general check ups etc and when her tummy played up. They said she is nearly blind, possibly a touch of heart failure starting but nothing they wouldnt expect at her age and nothing needing treatment just yet.


Hmm....With the failing eye-sight and possible heart problems combined with this level of aggression, I'm wondering about high blood pressure. Was this checked on any visit? Given her age, I'd certainly like to rule it out-it can be medicated!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Kittypig, I sincerely sympathise with your plight. I agree it is heartbreaking to see one's cats upset and stressed. 

I do think it's possible Maggie could have an underlying health problem that's making her feel irritable, as I have found so often that bad tempered behaviour in cats can be attributable to health issues. As Ianthi says it could be high BP, so I would echo the suggestion of having some more tests done by the vet. 

By the sounds of it you may not find it easy to rehome either of the cats, as they both seem as though they need a very understanding human. 

I know it is far from ideal, but is it possible you could give the cats separate quarters in the house so one lives upstairs and one downstairs? It may be the only way to restore harmony, at least for the moment. I am currently running my home like this (one cat has the upstairs, the other 2 have the 
downstairs). Once you get used to the strict discipline of having to keep doors closed to keep the cats apart, it is not too bad. 

Mine are also let out at different times, which may not be necessary with yours, if they don't fight outside. Or perhaps yours are indoor cats anyway.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Kittypig, I sincerely sympathise with your plight. I agree it is heartbreaking to see one's cats upset and stressed.
> 
> I do think it's possible Maggie could have an underlying health problem that's making her feel irritable, as I have found so often that bad tempered behaviour in cats can be attributable to health issues. As Ianthi says it could be high BP, so I would echo the suggestion of having some more tests done by the vet.
> 
> ...


We live in a 2 bedroom flat and with a baby on the way in 3 months allowing them seperate living areas is impossible. Blood pressure was checked on the last check and was within normal limits. Im on nights this week so will take her Friday when Im off as hubby tends to get confused when he has to take them alone :lol:

Maggie was offered an RSPCA pen about 4 months after we had taken her but she had settled the (or so we thought). A part of me now thinks if I hadnt been so pig headed and selfish she may be settled somewhere better now  They both go out now but only into the garden, and no further than our gate thankfully. Luna has stayed on the bookcase for most of today, think shes snubbing me because of her new collar, I picked a pink one :lol:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Kitty_pig said:


> Im on nights this week so will take her Friday when Im off as hubby tends to get confused when he has to take them alone :lol:
> 
> :


Don't I know it! 
Me: "What did the vet say?"
OH: She has a temperature and he said its because of something-something, can't remember..
Me: A virus?
OH: Not sure. He gave her a shot and some pills
Me: What shot? An antibiotic or antiinflammatory?
OH: Not sure
Me: What are the pills for?
OH: Dunno. Here they are..
Me: Are they antibiotics?
OH: Not sure
Me: What else? Does she need to eat special food?
OH: Not sure
Me: How long must she be on the pills? Is it one-off or chronic?
OH: Not sure.
Me: OK, I'm just going to phone the vet...

:cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Feliway isn't often a fix on it's own and neither is Zylkene.

How recently has Maggie been checked by the vet? If not since she became really nasty I'd take her for another check and explain exactly what is going on. She could be in pain, she could have anal gland problems, she could have other problems that make her even more cabby than usual.

However the usual advice in this situation is complete separation followed by a long slow introduction. If there is no way you can separate them then maybe rehoming one of them is best. Maggie being old will be hard to rehome, Luna being only just out of kittenhood should be much easier to rehome. I know you've had her a lot longer than Maggie, but that might be the best way round it. It would be horrible for Maggie to go to a rescue and then stay there for maybe the rest of her life waiting for a home that never comes.

However your baby isn't due for 3 months, so you have that time in which you can separate them and try the slow introductions, and if you are having the baby sleep in your room at first that will give you more time when one of them can live in the 2nd bedroom.

If you can afford it and really, really don't want to rehome Luna then it might be worth consulting a behaviourist, though they will almost certainly want you to separate the cats to start with. Following their plan can be hard work as well.

I think you are right that the scratching is more unhappiness - cats have scent glands in the paws and scratching can be marking as well as fettling their claws. Suspect that's what it's about and why she is scratching in more places.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a horrible situation that you are in 

As others have said, I would definitely get her back to the vets for a thorough check up - I have seen how illness can transform a completely soft teddy bear of a dog to a dog to be avoided. If you think about it, when we're not well we're far less tolerant than when we are well so hopefully there's something going on that can be relatively easily rectified.

With regards to rehoming, the reality of the situation is that Maggie is really not going to be an easy cat to rehome. Especially as we are in kitten season and most of the older cats are getting over looked for the younger ones, sadly  With her health issues too, its going to be a very special person who would choose Maggie over another healthy cat - I hate typing this because I know it sounds horrible but now that I'm volunteering at a rescue you can almost tell the cats that are going to get lots of interest straight away and those that will likely be staying around for a while. We even have a 8 month old kitten who isn't getting much attention 

I really do hope that the answer turns out to be a simple one as I can see this is causing you great anguish xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> With regards to rehoming, the reality of the situation is that Maggie is really not going to be an easy cat to rehome. Especially as we are in kitten season and most of the older cats are getting over looked for the younger ones, sadly  With her health issues too, its going to be a very special person who would choose Maggie over another healthy cat - I hate typing this because I know it sounds horrible but now that I'm volunteering at a rescue you can almost tell the cats that are going to get lots of interest straight away and those that will likely be staying around for a while. We even have a 8 month old kitten who isn't getting much attention
> 
> I really do hope that the answer turns out to be a simple one as I can see this is causing you great anguish xxx


Under normal circumstances, I would agree, but with Maggie being almost blind and getting stressed by sounds and by being taken by surprise, a family with a baby would be far from ideal. I think she would be far happier in a quiet house with no children and no other pets.

You might consult a behaviourist, but I doubt if their advice can be followed up in a flat with no room to fully separate them.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> Don't I know it!
> Me: "What did the vet say?"
> OH: She has a temperature and he said its because of something-something, can't remember..
> Me: A virus?
> ...


Sounds familiar!

My OH managed to take the wrong cat to the vets yesterday!


----------

